# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ku perfundojne besimtaret?

## Sa Kot

Me duket me e rendesishme per te bindur veten time eshte te pyes keshtu dhe une te mesoj nga ju dhe te verproj ne rugen e drejte nese nuk e kam gjetur akoma.
Do me pergjigjeni me argumente qe te bindem dhe te shpetoj ?

----------

